# Urgent Moniter Required



## daemon1 (Sep 17, 2015)

All,

My current monitor is gone and I need a new monitor immediately, please suggest some monitor for gaming and movies within 15k range and in 22/23/24".


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 17, 2015)

AOC i2369VM 23" LED IPS -10978.

Link:AOC TFT 23 inches WIDE i2369Vm Black Price in India - Buy AOC TFT 23 inches WIDE i2369Vm Black Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## Ricky (Sep 17, 2015)

If you want something exciting, try this : 
LG 21: 9 UltraWide 25UM65, 25 Inches Monitor Price in India - Buy LG 21: 9 UltraWide 25UM65, 25 Inches Monitor Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## Vyom (Sep 18, 2015)

The one which I have bought recently HP 22XW, after a comparison between the Aoc monitor in cost to cost shop of Nehru place.


----------



## daemon1 (Sep 18, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> AOC i2369VM 23" LED IPS -10978.
> 
> Link:AOC TFT 23 inches WIDE i2369Vm Black Price in India - Buy AOC TFT 23 inches WIDE i2369Vm Black Online - Infibeam.com




Looks nice but its costly at other sites and i have no faith on infibeam. and its only 1 year warranty.



Ricky said:


> If you want something exciting, try this :
> LG 21: 9 UltraWide 25UM65, 25 Inches Monitor Price in India - Buy LG 21: 9 UltraWide 25UM65, 25 Inches Monitor Online - Infibeam.com



No thanks ..cant experiment as of now as I need urgently for my basic needs 



Vyom said:


> The one which I have bought recently HP 22XW, after a comparison between the Aoc monitor in cost to cost shop of Nehru place.



How much is HP 22XW?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 18, 2015)

daemon1 said:


> How much is HP 22XW?



It cost me Rs 9440 from Cost to Cost in Nehru Place. Checkout this thread for the discussion: *www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/19...movies-around-10k-monitor-bought-hp-22xw.html


----------



## daemon1 (Sep 19, 2015)

How are these : BenQ RL2455HM 24 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor (Gaming) Price in India - Buy BenQ RL2455HM 24 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor (Gaming) online at Flipkart.com

or 

Samsung LS24E390HL/XL 56.94cm (23.6) LED Monitor With HDMI Port - Buy Online @ Rs./- | Snapdeal.com


----------

